# need help , tortoise stopped eating and move on hind legs



## enchilada (Aug 2, 2018)

My 4 years old radiata stopped eating since last night and start acting weird . 
It moves on his hind legs only , and constantly stands up like when you spray water on him . 
Living condition was the same for years and the other radiata with him was totally fine .


----------



## KarenSoCal (Aug 2, 2018)

Could he be constipated? Have you seen him poop recently? Turn him over and look to see if there is anything stuck. In any case, maybe give him a really long soak in warm water.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 3, 2018)

I agree. Put him in your bath tub with water that comes up to the middle of his shell on the sides, and let him get bored of being in there. Scrambling around in there, trying to get out, helps get things moving.


----------



## Pearly (Aug 3, 2018)

Agree with Karen and Yvonne. Glad you were able to post video clips (something I have yet to figure out myself) it is so much better when you can actually SEE for yourself what the issue is. One of my RFs started doing similar “butt dance” within the past few months. She is little over 3 yrs old and I think reaching puberty or something judging by her external physical features (how fat her tail has become). When you have your tort in water, try to look at his tail and see if it’s “sweeping” side to side over the floor. My Shellie often does that when she is trying to poop and pee. Not eating is a concern tho, but I thing if you get really aggressive with nice warm soaking (and put more water in there, like Yvonne said - but stay with him make sure he doesn’t drown) I think he needs a good poo and all will be well


----------



## Tom (Aug 3, 2018)

Is this a male? If it does it again, try to look underneath it and see if anything is sticking out of the tail.

Do the two of them live together?


----------



## enchilada (Aug 3, 2018)

Tom said:


> Is this a male? If it does it again, try to look underneath it and see if anything is sticking out of the tail.
> 
> Do the two of them live together?


Yeah those 2 radiata live together.
But isn’t 4 yrs old too young to tell ?
I tried various food last night , the only thing it has appetite was aquatic turtle food

Still the same this morning. I’m starting soak him


----------



## KarenSoCal (Aug 3, 2018)

Have you soaked him yet? I understand where @Tom is coming from, but either way, a good long soak is in order, just like Yvonne described. If he is constipated, that explains not wanting to eat...he has a bellyache.


----------



## Sterant (Aug 3, 2018)

That is a bit odd. Sometimes they will wiggle back and forth as though they are scratching their plastron, and males can make strange movements when they are flashing (where @Tom was going), but that looks different than that. Soak as suggested - constipation is certainly a possibility. Have you tested for parasites recently?


----------



## Pearly (Aug 3, 2018)

enchilada said:


> Yeah those 2 radiata live together.
> But isn’t 4 yrs old too young to tell ?
> I tried various food last night , the only thing it has appetite was aquatic turtle food
> 
> Still the same this morning. I’m starting soak him



Do you see him WALK? How is his gait? If his getting from point A to point B looks like his normal walking pattern then it’s something about his tail/or butt


----------



## enchilada (Aug 3, 2018)

Soaked 2 hours . Nothing came out


----------



## enchilada (Aug 3, 2018)

This is how he moves . Not using front legs


----------



## KarenSoCal (Aug 3, 2018)

I'm sure you have done this, but I'll ask anyway.
Have you carefully examined his plastron, arms, soft skin of neck, everything you can see?
No spots, punctures, sticks, stones?
If you gently pull a front leg, does he resist?


----------



## enchilada (Aug 3, 2018)

KarenSoCal said:


> I'm sure you have done this, but I'll ask anyway.
> Have you carefully examined his plastron, arms, soft skin of neck, everything you can see?
> No spots, punctures, sticks, stones?
> If you gently pull a front leg, does he resist?


Nothing . Yes I can feel the resist when i pull the front legs .


----------



## enchilada (Aug 4, 2018)

Update, it seems the front legs are a lot weaker than the other normal radiata’s legs 

Btw he ate one Mazuri last night


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 4, 2018)

Might be lack of calcium to make his bones and muscles strong. Is he getting the UVB to make his calcium work?


----------



## KarenSoCal (Aug 4, 2018)

Unfortunately, there could be more than one problem going on. I would continue the soaks 2 times daily. Only one maybe just didn't get the job done.


----------



## enchilada (Aug 4, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> Might be lack of calcium to make his bones and muscles strong. Is he getting the UVB to make his calcium work?


They spend the day outside everyday . 
Maybe he got bit by something venomous or heat stroke that impaired the front leg function ?


----------



## mark1 (Aug 4, 2018)

does he fully and normally extend his head/neck ? myself personally i'd get a vet involved , an x-ray may be helpful …… could be neurological , caused by a virus , bacteria , injury , or dietary deficiency …….. may be something a steroid would help ……...


----------



## enchilada (Aug 4, 2018)

mark1 said:


> does he fully and normally extend his head/neck ? myself personally i'd get a vet involved , an x-ray may be helpful …… could be neurological , caused by a virus , bacteria , injury , or dietary deficiency …….. may be something a steroid would help ……...


Neck dose not extend fully . He seems having trouble reaching out neck to get food . I have to put food right under his mouth .


----------



## mark1 (Aug 4, 2018)

possibly could be a neck injury ……….


----------



## enchilada (Aug 4, 2018)

mark1 said:


> possibly could be a neck injury ……….


no visible wound , swollen or blood / discharge . Mouth function normal . So could this be neurological problem?


----------



## mark1 (Aug 4, 2018)

I was meaning neck injury as in vertebrae , inflamed/injured nerves along the spine somewhere that affects the front ………


----------



## enchilada (Aug 4, 2018)

mark1 said:


> I was meaning neck injury as in vertebrae , inflamed/injured nerves along the spine somewhere that affects the front ………


What are the treatments? You mentioned steroids?
Please help I’d like to know more


----------



## Millerlite (Aug 4, 2018)

I would go to a vet and get some test done. If its vertebrae, nerve damage, or any of that it might need a vet to really pin point it. Make sure to find a good vet that knows Tortoises 

Kyle


----------



## mark1 (Aug 4, 2018)

I agree with Kyle , a vet that knows what they are doing … i'd have to think an x-ray would be a start , bloodwork to rule out a bacterial infection , or anything obvious , I think they'd appreciate a stool sample ….. steroids act as an anti-inflammatory , they do suppress the immune system , so you really want to rule out an infection , or parasites ……. they do have NSAIDs , not nearly as effective as steroids , but safer , wouldn't be as indicative of the problem as the steroids ….. I've had a lot of neck trauma in my life , it's become arthritic , one of the pains it causes on occasion is under my left shoulder blade , when it gets aggravated , if I walked on my hands i'd be lame …….


----------



## enchilada (Aug 5, 2018)

update today 

Seems the neck is totally fine . He can stand on front legs sometimes , but still moves funny with hind legs most of time . 
Btw any recommendations for good reptile vet in OC/ Los Angeles area ? I yelped but most vet only do cats and dogs .


----------



## KarenSoCal (Aug 5, 2018)

enchilada said:


> update today
> 
> Seems the neck is totally fine . He can stand on front legs sometimes , but still moves funny with hind legs most of time .
> Btw any recommendations for good reptile vet in OC/ Los Angeles area ? I yelped but most vet only do cats and dogs .


Great news about his neck! Yeah!


----------



## Kenno (Aug 6, 2018)

enchilada said:


> update today
> 
> Seems the neck is totally fine . He can stand on front legs sometimes , but still moves funny with hind legs most of time .
> Btw any recommendations for good reptile vet in OC/ Los Angeles area ? I yelped but most vet only do cats and dogs .



There’s Dr. Tom Greek in Yorba Linda.


----------



## T Smart (Aug 7, 2018)

Beautiful tortoise! Hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## enchilada (Aug 20, 2018)

mark1 said:


> I agree with Kyle , a vet that knows what they are doing … i'd have to think an x-ray would be a start , bloodwork to rule out a bacterial infection , or anything obvious , I think they'd appreciate a stool sample ….. steroids act as an anti-inflammatory , they do suppress the immune system , so you really want to rule out an infection , or parasites ……. they do have NSAIDs , not nearly as effective as steroids , but safer , wouldn't be as indicative of the problem as the steroids ….. I've had a lot of neck trauma in my life , it's become arthritic , one of the pains it causes on occasion is under my left shoulder blade , when it gets aggravated , if I walked on my hands i'd be lame …….



Went to the vet . He told me exactly the same thing as you said .
X Ray shows nothing wrong . Prescribed me some steroids


----------



## mark1 (Aug 20, 2018)

hope you get a handle on this soon , that is a beautiful animal , I can understand the effort you must have in him ………. steroids taken orally can be pretty rough on the stomach , if their oral , you probably want to give it when he eats …….. they'll probably stimulate his appetite , as long as they don't trash his stomach ……. i'd also soak him more than usual while he's on them ……… if they're going to help , you should see something fairly quickly ….


----------



## enchilada (Aug 20, 2018)

mark1 said:


> hope you get a handle on this soon , that is a beautiful animal , I can understand the effort you must have in him ………. steroids taken orally can be pretty rough on the stomach , if their oral , you probably want to give it when he eats …….. they'll probably stimulate his appetite , as long as they don't trash his stomach ……. i'd also soak him more than usual while he's on them ……… if they're going to help , you should see something fairly quickly ….


The first day and 2nd day I squirted it directly to the mouth as vet directed , the 2nd day he seems lost some appetite . So yesterday, the 3rd day i stopped and his appetite came back .


----------



## D Nickerson (Aug 21, 2018)

Just curious how soaking in warm water for constipation. How does that work?


----------



## TammyJ (Aug 21, 2018)

They are totally gorgeous. Has he pooped? He seems to be getting back on his front legs slowly, and is eating, but if he is not pooping it's a problem. What are the steroids called specifically, and what do they do?


----------



## enchilada (Sep 2, 2018)

Update 9/2/2018

It’s been 30 days ,still not pooping . I tried soak every day ,feed mineral oil , massage the belly with vibrater .....
Appetite seems reduced than before . eats mazuri and some mixed greens 

Now it seems he moves on his front legs only, looks like hes dragging the body , although the hind legs still kicking normally when picked up . 

Should I go to the vet again for contispation treatment?


----------



## TammyJ (Sep 3, 2018)

enchilada said:


> Update 9/2/2018
> 
> It’s been 30 days ,still not pooping . I tried soak every day ,feed mineral oil , massage the belly with vibrater .....
> Appetite seems reduced than before . eats mazuri and some mixed greens
> ...


I have no idea, but it seems to me that if he is not pooping he should not be fed anything too solid, as it's not being excreted.


----------



## T Smart (Sep 3, 2018)

enchilada said:


> Update 9/2/2018
> 
> It’s been 30 days ,still not pooping . I tried soak every day ,feed mineral oil , massage the belly with vibrater .....
> Appetite seems reduced than before . eats mazuri and some mixed greens
> ...



I was wondering about this tortoise. You very well might have to take him to an exotic vet, considering all the above failed. But wait to see what other members have to say. 

Also, have you tried feeding foods such as aloe? It's my understanding it acts as a natural laxative. 

I'm hoping he pulls through!


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 3, 2018)

enchilada said:


> This is how he moves . Not using front legs


In that first video, he's not trying to 'walk', he's trying to get unstuck from something he thinks is holding him. I'll bet he's either blocked by kidney/bladder stones, or he's constipated.


----------



## enchilada (Sep 3, 2018)

Yvonne G said:


> In that first video, he's not trying to 'walk', he's trying to get unstuck from something he thinks is holding him. I'll bet he's either blocked by kidney/bladder stones, or he's constipated.


This video is from a month ago . Right now it’s only walking on front legs. I took it to our local exotic vet ( Dr Greek& Associates ) 2 weeks ago , x Ray shows no sign of contispation, stones or broken bones . 

I think maybe whatever causing the problem, moved from front of body to the back ?


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Sep 3, 2018)

That is soooo weird. I'll be following this post to see if they ever come up with a diagnosis. Best wishes!


----------



## enchilada (Sep 3, 2018)

This is how it moves now .


----------



## enchilada (Sep 6, 2018)

I noticed red patterns staring apeal on shell . What’s this ? Is it some kind of bruise? Internal bleeding?


----------



## katieandiggy (Sep 6, 2018)

enchilada said:


> I noticed red patterns staring apeal on shell . What’s this ? Is it some kind of bruise? Internal bleeding?
> 
> View attachment 250776
> View attachment 250778
> ...



Red bruising type marks on the shell can be a sign of septicemia. I would take your tortoise to the vet ASAP.

Have you checked the plastron sometimes it’s more prominent there.


----------



## enchilada (Sep 7, 2018)

katieandiggy said:


> Red bruising type marks on the shell can be a sign of septicemia. I would take your tortoise to the vet ASAP.
> 
> Have you checked the plastron sometimes it’s more prominent there.


nothing on plastron


----------



## mark1 (Sep 7, 2018)

at this point , myself , my vet would have free range to solve this ……. I am somewhat quick to use a vet , but my vets always start out as conservative as the situation allows , even the dog vets , imo it's what a good vet does ….. a month , month and a half without improvement , if I had the time , money and effort you have obviously invested in this animal i'd be past being conservative …….. a good exotic/herp vet , good luck with him , he is beautiful


----------



## katieandiggy (Sep 7, 2018)

I genuinely would be worried about the bruise coloured marks. Consult a vet.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 7, 2018)

enchilada said:


> Soaked 2 hours . Nothing came out


Two hours and nothing?! Strange.


----------



## TammyJ (Sep 7, 2018)

I was thinking maybe it's a neurological issue, but the redness???? Let us know what the vet finds. So sorry and very hopeful for you.


----------



## katieandiggy (Sep 9, 2018)

Any update?


----------



## enchilada (Sep 21, 2018)

update 9/21/2018

Vet said the bruise didn’t look like septicemia, because in that case it would be all over the plastron . But he prescribed antibiotics anyway . 
Right now the treatment is oral stool softener everyday , antibiotic shots every 3 days . 
We started treatment this Monday 9/17/2018 . 
So far nothing coming out yet , but the appetite is diminishing . 
Does antibiotics have effects on appetite?


----------



## mark1 (Sep 22, 2018)

I am told antibiotics can , never could be certain myself , as the animals I've given them too were always pretty sick … I've used them on dogs with infections that weren't ill , gave them loose stools , but never seen it affect their appetite …. pretty sick animals tend not to eat , or their appetites were in the process of dwindling beforehand ……. I don't recall any animals treated appetites not coming back before the antibiotic treatment was done , it's actually how I could tell it worked ……….. what antibiotic did they give ? how are you administering the stool softener ? I really hope you get this figured out , did the vet offer any guesses as to what he thinks is causing this ? good luck , I feel for you ……….


----------



## Big Charlie (Sep 24, 2018)

I believe that for me personally antibiotics have affected my appetite, so it is reasonable to assume it would do so in an animal too. Antibiotics attack bacteria all over the body, including gut flora, so may cause stomach upset.


----------



## enchilada (Sep 25, 2018)

Big Charlie said:


> I believe that for me personally antibiotics have affected my appetite, so it is reasonable to assume it would do so in an animal too. Antibiotics attack bacteria all over the body, including gut flora, so may cause stomach upset.



He started eating again last night . 2 Mazuri and some leaf . 
So should I feed him some healthy poop from the other radiata ?


----------



## TammyJ (Sep 25, 2018)

How about some Benebac? Or is that to be given after the antibiotic course is finished?


----------



## Big Charlie (Sep 25, 2018)

enchilada said:


> He started eating again last night . 2 Mazuri and some leaf .
> So should I feed him some healthy poop from the other radiata ?


No, I wouldn't do that! If he is eating, that is good news!


----------



## enchilada (Oct 10, 2018)

Update 10/11/18
Stopped eating for a week . I noticed little bit blood seeping out of the cracks between the scutes .
Vet did another X-ray , found out huge amount of liquid building up in the abdominal cavity. She took some samples, the liquid is clear champagne color . 

You can clear see the liquid pushing up all organs up against the carapace . This is the reason of the “bruise” marks under scutes and conticipation . 

Blood work test will come tomorrow to determine if it’s infection (hopefully) or kidney/liver/heart problems or even cancer . 

Vet says if it’s liver/ heart problems or cancer, then probably the only cure is organ transplant or lifelong life support . But this is a tortoise , not human . No one has ever done that .


----------



## LaLaP (Oct 10, 2018)

Ok so we're hoping for an infection, right? I'll be keeping you guys in my thoughts. Best of luck!


----------



## enchilada (Oct 11, 2018)

Blood test results back . 
It’s not infection . So pretty high chance of liver or kidney problem. 
I think from now on I’ll just try to drain out the liquid and hopefully he’ll feel less pain and start eating again .


----------



## Big Charlie (Oct 11, 2018)

enchilada said:


> Blood test results back .
> It’s not infection . So pretty high chance of liver or kidney problem.
> I think from now on I’ll just try to drain out the liquid and hopefully he’ll feel less pain and start eating again .


I'm sorry.


----------



## EllieMay (Oct 11, 2018)

enchilada said:


> Blood test results back .
> It’s not infection . So pretty high chance of liver or kidney problem.
> I think from now on I’ll just try to drain out the liquid and hopefully he’ll feel less pain and start eating again .



How do u drain the liquid? Prayers for u both!


----------



## no one (Oct 11, 2018)

I am very sorry to hear that. Is there a change of getting past this? What did the vet say? Wishing your Tortoise all the best!!


----------



## Pearly (Oct 13, 2018)

Oh man! If liver is impaired to the point of needing to tap fluid collected in abdominal cavity.... that sounds very serious. Sending healing thoughts your way. Btw your tort is beautiful


----------



## enchilada (Oct 16, 2018)

update 10/16/18

vet drained out about 30ml fluid today. 3 full syringes. and he started eating again.


----------



## no one (Oct 16, 2018)

That is a lot of fluid. Will it build up again? What did the vet say otherwise? At least he is eating again. Still hoping for the best!!


----------



## TammyJ (Oct 17, 2018)

So we really do not know what the problem is. Really hope what has been done will help and the situation can somehow heal itself, it's not always hopeless and sometimes it can turn around. All the best and thanks for your loving care of the little one!


----------



## enchilada (Oct 17, 2018)

*debora* said:


> That is a lot of fluid. Will it build up again? What did the vet say otherwise? At least he is eating again. Still hoping for the best!!


It will build up again . Vet said drain it every couple weeks


----------



## dsgncore (Oct 20, 2018)

Hey man how's your tort now?


----------



## mark1 (Oct 20, 2018)

did they tell you what the fluid was ?


----------



## enchilada (Oct 22, 2018)

mark1 said:


> did they tell you what the fluid was ?


No . Cost $400 to test the fluid , but even knowing what exactly this fluid is won’t help .


----------



## mark1 (Oct 23, 2018)

probably not ….. not familiar with it in tortoises , seen it in quite a few dogs , a variety of causes , the prognosis and outcome was for the most part never good ……. cancer and heart failure being two , pancreatitis another , peritonitis I remember in another , i'm sure a few more I've forgotten ………. I would wonder what would cause liver failure or cancer in a young animal …..

you may have some interest in these articles , good luck with him …..

https://cdn.ymaws.com/arav.site-ym.com/resource/resmgr/Files/Proceedings_1997/1997_16.pdf

http://www.scielo.br/pdf/abmvz/v56n1/a20v56n1.pdf


----------



## enchilada (Oct 24, 2018)

mark1 said:


> probably not ….. not familiar with it in tortoises , seen it in quite a few dogs , a variety of causes , the prognosis and outcome was for the most part never good ……. cancer and heart failure being two , pancreatitis another , peritonitis I remember in another , i'm sure a few more I've forgotten ………. I would wonder what would cause liver failure or cancer in a young animal …..
> 
> you may have some interest in these articles , good luck with him …..
> 
> ...


thank you .

What I mean is , the vet told me even we find the exact cause , the only solution is probably organ transplant. But no one has ever done organ transplant on tortoise, and even there is some doctor has the experience, where do you find another healthy radiata organ matches it ?


----------



## no one (Oct 25, 2018)

I am very sorry for you...


----------



## Big Charlie (Oct 29, 2018)

My cat had fluid in her chest. The vet said it could be drained but would just come back again. There didn't seem to be an option to fix it with surgery. Since she was in pain, the vet recommended she be put down. 

I'm so sorry this has happened. This tort is lucky he is with a caring owner.


----------



## ariesxiao (Oct 31, 2018)

enchilada said:


> My 4 years old radiata stopped eating since last night and start acting weird .
> It moves on his hind legs only , and constantly stands up like when you spray water on him .
> Living condition was the same for years and the other radiata with him was totally fine .
> 
> ...


constipation can be caused by Urinary stones. Tortoise is a specie which is very easy to get urinary stones. You need to soak it frequently to help it pee and excrete uric acid which can prevent it get the urinary stones


----------



## enchilada (Oct 31, 2018)

ariesxiao said:


> constipation can be caused by Urinary stones. Tortoise is a specie which is very easy to get urinary stones. You need to soak it frequently to help it pee and excrete uric acid which can prevent it get the urinary stones


1) we did x rays every month since August. no stone found 
2) radiata rarely get urinary stone . I probably have a better chance getting it than the radiata .


----------



## enchilada (Nov 29, 2018)

Update 11/28/18

I’ve been draining the body fluids every 2 weeks .
Amount seems to be stable around 12-20ml except today I got 5 full syringes , that’s around 60ml.
Eats 1-2 Mazuri pellets per day . Some greens
Still no sign of poop but I’ve noticed little jelly like thing hanging outside the butthole sometimes .


----------



## KarenSoCal (Nov 29, 2018)

enchilada said:


> Update 11/28/18
> 
> I’ve been draining the body fluids every 2 weeks .
> Amount seems to be stable around 12-20ml
> ...


Where on the tort do you aspirate this from?


----------



## enchilada (Nov 29, 2018)

KarenSoCal said:


> Where on the tort do you aspirate this from?


This area as demonstrated by the vet . By the right leg only . I cannot get any fluid from the identical spot on the left side


I don’t know the medical term for this area so I used an image from internet to show. (Not a picture of my turtle )


----------



## enchilada (Nov 30, 2018)

Also I noticed one of the front scute is abnormal. There’s a gap between other scutes and the edge seems peeling off .


----------



## daniellenc (Nov 30, 2018)

How long will you keep this up? Sounds like your guy isn’t eating much and may be in pain.


----------



## enchilada (Nov 30, 2018)

daniellenc said:


> How long will you keep this up? Sounds like your guy isn’t eating much and may be in pain.


until cure or death .


----------



## daniellenc (Nov 30, 2018)

enchilada said:


> until cure or death .


Oh ok is cure expected? Maybe I missed that in this thread. With minimal food, water, and consistent draining this guy could be suffering for quite some time. I know tortoises can't talk but fluid in the liver is extremely painful in humans. Reduced activity and eating is a sign he is not comfortable. But I hope I missed something and this can be corrected.


----------



## enchilada (Nov 30, 2018)

daniellenc said:


> Oh ok is cure expected? Maybe I missed that in this thread. With minimal food, water, and consistent draining this guy could be suffering for quite some time. I know tortoises can't talk but fluid in the liver is extremely painful in humans. Reduced activity and eating is a sign he is not comfortable. But I hope I missed something and this can be corrected.



conventional treatment is nearly impossible. 
vet told me basically the only option is organ transplant . But 1) no one has ever done it on tortoise 2) you need to find a healthy radiata tortoise liver, and it must be a match . 3) image the cost of organ transplant without insurance


----------



## daniellenc (Nov 30, 2018)

That’s what I thought do you have an aversion to euthanasia? Otherwise he could be like this for months and possibly years. I wish humans had this option but for our pets it’s the ultimate act of love.


----------



## Ayushjain101 (Dec 7, 2018)

enchilada said:


> Update 11/28/18
> 
> I’ve been draining the body fluids every 2 weeks .
> Amount seems to be stable around 12-20ml except today I got 5 full syringes , that’s around 60ml.
> ...


The sticky thing you are talking about is nothing but concentrated urine. He will pass all the concentrated urine and then normal urine starts coming. It looks like cough syrup and bit jellyish. I think he is trying to remove his urine and when it happens things are gonna get much better. Do not feed him vet things. My tortoise had not pooped for 30 days but then he did. I am sure he will get better and become faster and more active then he was. Keep good hopes.


----------



## Ayushjain101 (Dec 8, 2018)

enchilada do you tortoise pee? When was the last time?


----------



## enchilada (Dec 8, 2018)

Ayushjain101 said:


> The sticky thing you are talking about is nothing but concentrated urine. He will pass all the concentrated urine and then normal urine starts coming. It looks like cough syrup and bit jellyish. I think he is trying to remove his urine and when it happens things are gonna get much better. Do not feed him vet things. My tortoise had not pooped for 30 days but then he did. I am sure he will get better and become faster and more active then he was. Keep good hopes.


That’s good news . I saw some came out today . 
Not sure how much or how often he pees because substrate absorbs it


----------



## Ayushjain101 (Dec 8, 2018)

enchilada said:


> That’s good news . I saw some came out today .
> Not sure how much or how often he pees because substrate absorbs it


I think the liquid which doctor removed was nothing but concentrated urin. It should be jellyish. There will be alot of space in his stomach. And do the skin near his legs would feel look abit contracted. I would recommend to keep him on plain surface and keep a view on his activity of peeing. Have he pooped. I am happy you are doing so much for him. Your animal is beautiful. Prayers on the way...


----------



## enchilada (Dec 8, 2018)

Ayushjain101 said:


> I think the liquid which doctor removed was nothing but concentrated urin. It should be jellyish. There will be alot of space in his stomach. And do the skin near his legs would feel look abit contracted. I would recommend to keep him on plain surface and keep a view on his activity of peeing. Have he pooped. I am happy you are doing so much for him. Your animal is beautiful. Prayers on the way...


the liquid removed was not jelly like . Its just like water . No smell


----------



## enchilada (Dec 23, 2018)

update 12/23/2018

After 4 month , he finally poops !
First looks like mucus ,


then little bit very soft normal poop color .


----------



## Ayushjain101 (Dec 23, 2018)

enchilada said:


> update 12/23/2018
> 
> After 4 month , he finally poops !
> First looks like mucus ,
> ...


Thats a great thing. Are doctors still removing liquid from the body?


----------



## KarenSoCal (Dec 23, 2018)

enchilada said:


> update 12/23/2018
> 
> After 4 month , he finally poops !
> First looks like mucus ,
> ...


Wonderful news! Happy for you both!


----------



## enchilada (Dec 23, 2018)

Ayushjain101 said:


> Thats a great thing. Are doctors still removing liquid from the body?


I do it at home for 2 month already . Last week got 24ml out . The “bruise “ on top of the carapace is disappearing.


----------



## Ayushjain101 (Dec 23, 2018)

enchilada said:


> I do it at home for 2 month already . Last week got 24ml out . The “bruise “ on top of the carapace is disappearing.


Cool. Is he active and eat? Happy to hear that.


----------



## enchilada (Dec 23, 2018)

He’s on the right enjoy some holiday meal


----------



## dsgncore (Dec 24, 2018)

Your little guy is gonna be A-okay, such a beautiful creature


----------



## T Smart (Dec 28, 2018)

I'm glad to see he's doing better!


----------



## enchilada (Jan 4, 2019)

update 1/4/2019


Finally pooped out some normal looking poop. 
I guess he’ll be alright


----------



## Big Charlie (Jan 4, 2019)

enchilada said:


> update 1/4/2019
> 
> 
> Finally pooped out some normal looking poop.
> ...


That's wonderful news!


----------



## H2447INTX (Jan 17, 2019)

Are you still removing fluids or has the build up stop as well.


----------



## nezw0001 (Jan 17, 2019)

Wow! amazing work. Please keep us updated.


----------



## enchilada (Jan 17, 2019)

H2447INTX said:


> Are you still removing fluids or has the build up stop as well.


not anymore since he pooped


----------



## Kenno (Jan 18, 2019)

I admire you for all you have done. Congratulations! Is he moving better?


----------



## enchilada (Jan 18, 2019)

Kenno said:


> I admire you for all you have done. Congratulations! Is he moving better?


still not walking properly. Not using hind legs much . 
But appetite is a lot better .


----------



## hstingray (Jan 24, 2019)

Just curious, but did your radiated poop out substrate that it had eaten in that one photo, or just a mucus? Can't tell if the substrate is just damp, or that's what came out.


----------



## enchilada (Apr 10, 2019)

Update 4/10/2019
After battling 8 months , he didn’t make it . 
Passed away this morning . 
—————————
2 days ago he pooped a large amount and weight dropped from 1291g to 987 g . He was around 980g last August when I found out the abnormal behavior.

Although he had been eating , seems no nutrition was absorbed . In 2nd picture you can see the white underlayer bone plate between the scutes . No growth at all .


----------



## lilly_sand99 (Apr 10, 2019)

I'm so sorry [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Apr 10, 2019)

So sorry to hear this


----------



## Big Charlie (Apr 10, 2019)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Apr 10, 2019)

Oh, how incredibly sad! Bless you for all the love and special care you gave him.


----------



## Ray--Opo (Apr 11, 2019)

I am so sorry to hear this. My heart goes out to you and your little buddy. Thank you for all you did and not giving up.


----------



## Sleppo (Apr 11, 2019)

So sorry for your loss and thank you for all you’ve done for him. I wish more people were as committed to these animals as you are.


----------



## mark1 (Apr 11, 2019)

sorry to hear this ……


----------



## Kenno (Apr 27, 2019)

Thanks for letting us know. You did everything you could. I’m sorry for your loss.


----------



## Pearly (Jul 28, 2019)

Oh man! I am trying to catch up on all the threads I’ve missed out over the past couple yrs. I am so very sorry for your loss!!! Please accept my deepest condolences. You sure did what was humanely possible to your tortoise.


----------

